# OpenVPN keys mismatch

## hejmus

Hi,

I installed OpenVPN, generated keys by easy-rsa and when I try to start server, I got this error:

```
gentoo233 openvpn # openvpn server.ovpn

Sat Dec 27 00:49:00 2008 OpenVPN 2.0.7 i486-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO] [EPOLL] built on Dec 25 2008

Sat Dec 27 00:49:00 2008 Diffie-Hellman initialized with 384 bit key

Sat Dec 27 00:49:01 2008 Cannot load private key file ca.key: error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch

Sat Dec 27 00:49:01 2008 Error: private key password verification failed

Sat Dec 27 00:49:01 2008 Exiting
```

server.ovpn:

```
port 1194

proto tcp

dev tun

ca ca.crt

cert server.crt

key ca.key

dh dh384.pem

server 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0

ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt

client-to-client

keepalive 10 120

comp-lzo

persist-key

persist-tun

status openvpn-status.log

verb 3
```

I tried generating keys few times with different settings in easy-rsa/vars and I always got that error.

----------

## MacGyver031

you got the key wrong! 

```
 key server.key
```

----------

## hejmus

thanks !

----------

